# 2nd Blogoversary Photo Contest!



## KasumiBetta (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi everyone!

My blog Rocco's House just recently celebrated its 2nd blogoversary, and we are celebrating with a pet photography contest. All you have to do to enter is send me a photo of your fish (or other pet) and if your picture is chosen you could win a $25 gift card to Etsy!

You can submit the photo by posting on this thread, through my website, or through email.

Here's the link to the website:

http://roccoshouse.com/roccos-house-blogoversary-photo-contest/

_Posted with permission from the mods! _


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

*Jaw drops* OMG! I love Etsy buy I never have enough spare money! Expect to see my entry very soon!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh man! sweet! I cannot figure out how to send the picture through the website but here is my Entry. Hehe here's my DA account as well: http://treekami.deviantart.com/


----------



## KasumiBetta (Jun 28, 2013)

Red: I chose Etsy because I love it too! There are so many great choices, and every one of them helps you support small business. Couldn't be a better choice!

Thanks Tree! 

It really doesn't matter how you get the photo to me as long as I get it!  I will even accept photos sent to me via paper airplane. ;-) I'll let you know if your entry wins on the 31st


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

heres my entry!


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

Here is mine!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok, here's my entry! One of the non-sick bettas I still have left in my 20 gal community:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Hard to chose! lol
Here is the one I picked, my dog Boog.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice pics, everyone!


----------



## KasumiBetta (Jun 28, 2013)

Just a quick note to let you guys know I've got your entries and the winner will be picked on the 31st.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Yay , good luck to all entrants!


----------



## KasumiBetta (Jun 28, 2013)

Steve with April won the contest!  

Here's a link if you'd like to see the photo and hear a bit about April:

http://roccoshouse.com/roccos-house-blogoversery-photo-contest-winner/

I came sooo close to choosing charislynne's entry, love that face. 

Hope to see you guys again next year!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

KasumiBetta said:


> Steve with April won the contest!
> 
> Here's a link if you'd like to see the photo and hear a bit about April:
> 
> ...


Congrats! what a cute shot! XD


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Congrats! And you almost picked me?? Wow!


----------

